# What tube size and length are folks looking for?



## healeydays (Jan 11, 2013)

Folks,

      I am looking to do some casting of blanks and am curious if I were looking to have trade stock, what are people looking for in dimensions and tube size in blanks they are buying/trading for?  Also, does anyone know of a great source for raw tubes that I can cut to size as needed?

Mike B


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 11, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am looking to do some casting of blanks and am curious if I were looking to have trade stock, what are people looking for in dimensions and tube size in blanks they are buying/trading for?  Also, does anyone know of a great source for raw tubes that I can cut to size as needed?
> 
> Mike B



Not exactly sure what you are asking... but pen specs can be found in the library. 

And here is this...
Pen Parts


----------



## plantman (Jan 11, 2013)

Mike; If I were gong to make up some blanks to sell or trade, I would cast them without tubes and 3/4 X 5 inches long. One size fits all !!!! Quite a few of the venders on this site sell tubes in all sizes and 10 inch lengths.     Jim S


----------



## 76winger (Jan 11, 2013)

Normally those making pens from component sets will be good with 5" to 5 1/2" blanks, which I assume is what you're considering. Those that make kitless need longer stock in order to have enough to make all the pieces, although I'm not certain how much extra they need. Some of the vendors sell longer rods to accommodate them.


----------

